# How to achieve mass production speed with heat transfer papers?



## tysonleenguyen (May 7, 2009)

Hi. I am new at this Tshirt transfer business. I wonder how do I do mass production, if I have to cut around the art work (piece by piece) to get rid of the excessive background that I don't want it to be shown on the T shirt. That will be very time consuming. Does any one has a quicker way to do it so you can achieve a mass production speed like printing hundreds of t-shirts a day? Any advice is priceless and thank you.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would either suggest screen printing, or ordering plastitol transfers, which are screen printed transfers, that you just press on once you get them. It is just my opinion, but if you are doing that many shirts, you might want a better quality print, which you are not going to get from heat transfer papers. This is just my opinion  If you are investing that much money into doing hundreds of shirts a day, you would want a high quality product. Heat transfer papers have their place, and work for certain business models, but I don't think they are so great for high production.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

First off, you have to work within the constraints of the medium you're in and have realistic expectations. The advantage of using a heat press is customisability, not mass production.

With that said, if you use plastisol transfers you'll be able to cut a lot of steps (weeding or trimming for one, and since you'll need to outsource the transfers, printing the transfers for another).

Depending on how many designs those hundreds of shirts represent, your best option is likely to be either plastisol transfers with a heat press, or screenprinting.


----------



## Lonely Sifu (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all, I will take your advice on plastisol transfers. My concern is that many people wrote in other threads that plastisol is very difficult to do. Is that true? please give me some advise. Thank again


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Plastisol transfers are as easy as the digital transfers you are working with now.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Plastisol transfers are extremely easy to apply and long lasting.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

What about curing process on a home-shop environment ?
Heat gun, modded oven, same heat press ?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

The heat press will cure the transfer, that's how the transfer is applied.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been doing sublimation for years. People kept telling me to do Plastcol transfers since I already had the heat presses. It took me years b4 I finaly tried it. I kick myself for all the jobs I passed up when the process is so simple. My first order was for only 12 sheets. I got 4 different logos on the gang sheet. No weeding,(other than seperating the different jobs). If I have clients with only a couple colors in thier design I always steer them toward plasticol transfers. If the design has too many colors, then you may find that you have to go back to heat transfer. 

I love sublimation because there is never any weeding due to the burning in process. Yes, not for everyone's budget but all you do is push print, place on garment, press, and thats it. The design is bulletproof! no special washing instructions. The quality is much better than Heat Transfer but the ink cost and apparel cost is much higher.


----------

